# OUR NEW BABY!!!



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ok, ok...she's a foster for HRI but we love her! She's a sweetie and very shy but is having a blast playing with Scooter and Murphy. Lots of RLH at our house!!!

Her name is Spice, isn't she a cutie???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Anne. Can I adopt her please!!!! what a cutiepie. enjoy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That face...those eyes !!! I love her !!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

She is adorable!! How old is she?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lucky you! I bet you're already falling in love with her! What a sweet little face she has and I love her color!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Good stuff Ann! Very cute!

Ryan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

She is very sweet. Her color matches with your boys. Enjoy, I know she is in excellent hands.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Ann! She's adorable! I love her coloring. Think you're gonna be able to pass Fostering 101??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a sweetie! She is such a pretty girl! Glad to hear that the boys are showing her the ropes!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She looks *so* much like Bailey. Needless to say, I think she's gorgeous. What's her story?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ooh, ooh, ooh, Flynn, where are you??? Is this baby going to be available, or are you going to be failing fostering 101.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Wow, I love her coat. What a beauty!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ann, you better be careful or you could fail 101!!  She is such a beauty and I am so glad that she is getting along with the boys. That always makes the process so much easier!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmmm, and I was just looking at rescues today . . . how adorable she is!!! Keep us posted . . .


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ann, she's adorable! You'll be a great foster mom!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! We want details!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's a beauty! We need more details about her!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Ann, details!!
She looks relaxed in your lap for being shy. Good job, DF.
Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ann, she is sweet and pretty. I think Scooter and Murphy need a sister!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Ann, details!!
She looks relaxed in your lap for being shy. Good job, DF.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She is lovely! She's almost 6 months old and will be spayed next week. How much "story" can she have? She's just a baby! :wink:

She instantly played with my boys and ran all over the yard. Inside they ran around my coffee table so many times I thought we were going to have holes in the carpet! She did great going to sleep, I put the crate near my bed where she could see me and she cried a few times and fell asleep. The boys woke up at 6:30 this morning but she was out, we had to wake her to go out. 

Everyone at the vet loved her and so do we, she's a doll. Very loving and wants to be snuggled so she can give kisses.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She is adorable. I think Scooter and Murphy need a permanent sister don't u think???


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Ann,

Spice is absolutely adorable. I have been coaxing and coaxing DH to let me have another. I so wish I could be her furever mommy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

But, how did such a cute little girl come to be in Rescue?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

she is soooo cute!


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I would love to give her a forever home. So cute 
How would she end up a rescue


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They'll post her story, and her half sister's, on HRI along with photos.

She's NOT potty trained so that's a challenge! She's doing ok though, we don't know her signals yet.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann is so right any public information on the dogs up for adoption will be on the HRI site. Applications are taken on line. HRI totally protects owner surrenders. For one reason or another the owners can not keep puppies or dogs that come to us. Part of the surrender form is confidentially for the owner.

HRI has taken in a record number of dogs this year, so anyone thinking of a new member of their family might want to check it out. Ann got Murphy through a Rescue organization and I got Galen from HRI.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, I've got to stay off this thread!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go Anne. Gonna be tough to hand her over. LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Ok, ok...she's a foster for HRI but we love her! She's a sweetie and very shy but is having a blast playing with Scooter and Murphy. Lots of RLH at our house!!!
> 
> Her name is Spice, isn't she a cutie???


Wow, is she gorgeous, I just heard you had her. Is she silver, or sable, or wha color, her face is darling, I sure would love to have her! Flynn


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn,

Looks like she might be a sable. Bailey has almost identical coloring.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ann, she's a doll! You can send her over here


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Spice is a cutie. Glad she is having fun with your havs.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, she looks so much like my Bailey/lowchen..she is beautiful11


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She is beautiful!!! You are so lucky!!!! It's great that she has fit right in with the boys.
Gina


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

FINALLY, I stumble upon the details of this "teased out" news!!:Cry::Cry:
Lucky, lucky both if you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She got a bit of a haircut this morning, she was so uneven! DH sat on the floor with us and held an antler for about half an hour while I tried to make her look a little nicer. I'm definitely not a groomer but in the state she was in I really didn't think it could get any worse. She looks cuter now and I copied the "Sierra style" bangs a bit, you couldn't see her face at all. I'll post photos later when I can get her to hold still!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

She looks so much like my Shadow; she is really lovely.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes more pictures Anne!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

yes, she looks like a real sweetee and is as cute as they come! I am glad she is at your home getting lots of loving and play time with your fur babies. I home they find her a good home.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, she is adorable!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can see her face now! My husband didn't want me to trim her bangs but I need to see her eyes to get to know her and I think she looks beautiful! She had been trimmed on her back end only so she looked out of proportion, I just tried to even things up a little. Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, I couldn't stay away!! She is lucky to have landed with you and your sweet DH. I think she is cute as a button and I love her color. You house has to be WILD with all 3.  I'm also looking forward to more pictures. She looks like she has a nice coat -- and you are sweet to give her a new do!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

What a sweet face  and I love her name. It sounds like she is having a wonderful time with her new playmates! Maybe she will watch them and pick up on the potty training sooner b/c of Scooter and Murphy's well trained habits. She even looks like she just wants to be picked up and loved on........ Bless you for taking her in and training her


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann she's beautiful. All you need is a black neezer and you'll have all colors represented.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We went to Doggiepalooza today at a local pet supply store with all 3 dogs. It was drizzling and cold, 49 degrees, but lots of fun. Lots of $$$ raised for the local humane society and we got great dog food samples! Only problem was the mud, here's what happened when we got home....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You know the saying "the family that baths together, stays together." or something like that. What a family? That Gavin gets better and better.

Wait a minute, does that mean Spicy has had two baths in two days? She is going to be packing her little bags and calling aunt Sandi.

PS I love the picture.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Here are a few more from today. Emily did a little obstacle course with Scooter and Gavin had him on the agility stuff just to play. Murphy just barked his head off all day!
Spicy Girl hung out and watched everything but didn't want to be in the stroller!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Awww.. Scooter rockin the agility course in his snazzy raincoat. Whattaguy!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

So, how does three feel Ann???
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lovely, tiring, fun, scary, exciting! 

All of the above Carole! How about you?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think you all needed a little Spice in your lives......LOL


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That bath pic is so sweet. It's like a fairy tale..."once upon a time there were three little neezers....". You can hand each kid a pup and a blow dryer.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann, I think you are SO brave, having three pups in the tub at the same time, one of which is just a "guest" at this point! Your family looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

mine would never all just stand there like that! That is so cool!
I still think 3 is great Ann, but I still can't find my third hand, lol.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sheri- Our family is a lot of CRAZY!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There she is ! Spicy girl, what a sweet, sweet face!!! Oh, Ann, she looks and sounds great. I can't imagine getting anything done. When we had the very young kitten, I felt like a lot of my time was spent watching her, but a puppy.... oh why aren't puppies even a tenth as quick to train as kittens?! :Cry: :Cry: 

LOVE that bathtub picture! Omg, you are all nuts for trying to bathe all 3, but hey, it seemed to have worked out just fine! lol 

Just remember.... if you fail fostering this time, you'll have no room to help other fosters.  I KNOW it can't be easy though!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cute, Cute, Cute. One cute for each Neezer...scrub a dub dub 3 havs in a tub...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That tub picture is astounding to me. I have trouble keeping one in the sink at a time without trying to climb out -- well, at least Milo tries to climb out. Bailey just leans against the side of the sink and I wet the whole floor trying to rinse him. You are brave souls.

Looks like a fun day.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I love the tub picture. It is just the cutest!
Your dogs are all so adorable.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think they were so cold that they stood still for the warm water! Notice DH is right there so they couldn't jump past us to get out. My daughter was there too, she helped us dry them. No way I would have tried that on my own!:bathbaby:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just catching up on this thread and the new Spice girl addition. It just keeps getting better and better. Spice couldn't have found a more loving family...cute, cute, cute.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Love the pictures, Ann! Spice Girl is a cutie.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Every time I think we have all the mats out we find more. Tonight we found them under her chin right at the skin, I just cut them out because it was too hard to get to them and it hurt her. I've trimmed so much of her hair and she looks pretty cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And the pictures are where?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Too big, have to resize!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Spicy Girl was spayed last week and all brushed out today, this girl mats like crazy but we were nervous to brush and comb her before now. The photo is her and my daughter, Emily. The second photo is Spicy Girl and Scooter running to me because I had just yelled "COOKIE!" :hungry:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable!
I know I would flunk fostering I would want to keep them all!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

she's as cute as they come!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Look at that cute face. Ann, you have got to be falling for her.  I love her color and her trim looks very good. You're a good 'crazy doggie mom'. She her temperment good with everyone? She looks happy to have kids and furbrothers!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh. My. Goodness. What a little doll baby she is....I just adore her coloring...and such a sweet expression. The tub picture of all 3 is to die for....I tried bathing Murray and Chica together on Saturday. It went ok, but I was exhausted when we got done and Chica has a terrier coat, not a a Hav!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I could eat her up !!! She is just as precious as can be !!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Ann, I love that picture of them all in the tub. Too cute. Spicy girl is just such a sweetheart. I love her cut. What a sweet face. I can't imagine how someone was able to part with her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If I were you I would definitely flunk fostering 101. She is beyond cute. I'm loving her right through the screen. Give her a little extra kiss from me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Luna-Her cut was done by me! If you could only see her close up, she's a mess! She had been trimmed some on her back legs and back end and I just tried to even things up a little bit. As soon as she's all healed from her surgery I'm going to take her to the groomer for a real haircut. I learned my lesson trying to do Scooter! Poor guy, I don't think he's forgiven me yet!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> She got a bit of a haircut this morning, she was so uneven! DH sat on the floor with us and held an antler for about half an hour while I tried to make her look a little nicer. I'm definitely not a groomer but in the state she was in I really didn't think it could get any worse. She looks cuter now and I copied the "Sierra style" bangs a bit, you couldn't see her face at all. I'll post photos later when I can get her to hold still!


she will look lovely I am sure, can't wait to see the photos!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Flynn-I posted a few new ones of her today on this thread, page 7, post 68.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Spicy Girl was spayed last week and all brushed out today, this girl mats like crazy but we were nervous to brush and comb her before now. The photo is her and my daughter, Emily. The second photo is Spicy Girl and Scooter running to me because I had just yelled "COOKIE!" :hungry:


Oh, thanks, now I see them. she is a darling, cute and smart...'cookie' means something doesn't it?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She couldn't be cuter. 
Those boys need a sister!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cookie = treat!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Ann I think she looks darling. I would let you trim my girls. I used to trim my little Smidge. Poor thing, He was just always uneven and choppy. He wasn't very good at staying still. LOL Funny he was always so proud of his awful hair cuts. hahaha


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I loved all of the pics, especially of the three in the bathtub, and the one with your daughter.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Spicy looks so cute with her little topknot! Of course, Emily looks adorable, too, and very happy to have a sister. Look out - Emily may fail fostering 101, too!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Emily is beautiful!
Spicey too of course.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Your daughter and Spicey girl are both beautiful Ann! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!

Beverly


----------



## Sanya Sanders (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful! You're a wonderful person for helping! 

Hug from Canada! :canada:


----------

